# My new Betta has had Stress Lines since yesterday! What do I do?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I got my new HM Betta Yesterday. He seemed healthy and active in his little cup. He didn't have any stress lines all the way home or while I was acclimating him to his new tank. His new tank is a 2.5 gallon with a filter and heater. When I put him in his new tank he started spazzing out! He actually rammed himself in the glass. Most of all he had really dark stress lines. I turned off all the lights and left him alone. He calmed down a little bit but not much. Right before I went to bed he started spazzing out again. He didn't a problem with the filter but I turned it off just to let him calm down a bit more. He still had dark stress lines when I went to bed. 

This morning I turned on the light and he still had stress lines! I left the light on but walked away. When I walked by him again I glanced at him and he didn't have stress lines. But when I looked at him closer he got the stress lines again. I decided to give him a pellet of food. He would only eat it when I hid around the corner. But he ate it. I gave him another pellet and just stood a couple feet away. Then I gave him his last pellet while I was standing right by the tank. He ate it without showing any stress lines. 

He seems to be active swimming around happily. Is he scared of me? Will this fear go away? Could the fact I bought him the day he was shipped to Pecto have anything to do with it? What should I do?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

One of the wonderful things about bettas is that each one is a unique individual; no two will react _exactly_ the same.

It sounds like it was just stress.....the fact that you got him the day he came into the store may have contributed to that. Back when I worked at an LFS, I brought home several boys the day they came in...a couple were fine, and a couple others seemed to be just a touch more stressed then usual; it all depends on the fish.

He should settle in just fine and get used to you within a few days-a week or so. 

Question though...what sort of plants/hiding spots do you have for him? Sometimes it can help a shyer betta the more plants and such they have in their tank....it makes them feel a little more secure.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

He has a lot of plants to hide in. I belive he is hiding in one right now.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, awesome  Then he should settle in just fine soon. 
Its good that hes eating, a few of mine did that at first too; refusing to eat while I was watching. They got over it in a few days, realizing I was the bringer of tasty things and not a giant monster trying to eat them xD


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha! Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I agree with DragonFish. One of my girls was stress striped for a week. A whole week. As long as he's not showing any other signs of illness (lethargy, bloating etc), I think he's just a shy little fellow. Food always brings them around.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course  Any time.


----------

